# My ghetto aquarium



## Thefishtanker (Dec 17, 2014)

This is my 7 month old ghetto fluval chi planted aquarium. It is 6 gallons and is slightly over stocked.

Equipment:
Aquaclear 20 filter
Exoterra reptile light

Flora:
Ludwigia repens
Wavy sword plant
Crypt wendi 
Crypt parva 
Weeping moss

Fauna:
13 Galaxy rasboras
3 amano shrimp
Infinite Malaysian trumpet snails


----------



## shaobo (Apr 21, 2010)

Looks like a well equipped nano tank to me~  

I would tie down the moss onto a small piece of wood or rock and let them fill out the foreground a bit~


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Doesn't look overstocked to my eyes at all. If you look in Webster's dictionary under "overstocked", you'll see photos of my tanks


----------



## Thefishtanker (Dec 17, 2014)

Ghetto Update

I have updated the flora of my fish tank.

Still wonder if I should put blue velvet shrimp or chilli rasboras in


----------



## Thefishtanker (Dec 17, 2014)

the ghetto scape


----------

